# Roundup



## Stoer (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Roundup den Gräser-Wildwuchs *hinter* meinem Gartenzaun etwas eindämmen.
Direkt an der Grundstücksgrenze stehen Bäume, Sträucher...
Werden diese dadurch auch geschädigt ?

Im Internet liest man immer wieder das die Flächen nach der Behandlung mit Roundup nach 2 Tagen neu bepflanzt werden dürfen, aber wie verhält sich das bei schon bepflanzten Flächen ?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Roundup ?


----------



## heiko_243 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Wenn man die zu entfernenden Pflanzen nur einsprüht, ohne die Erde zu kontaminieren, d.h. nur die Blätter benetzt, dann geht das recht gut. Dann nehmen nur die vom Roundup benetzten Pflanzen das Roundup auf.
Dabei vorsichtig und nur bei absoluter Windarmut sprühen. 
Es gibt Sprühflaschen die nicht vernebeln, sondern Schaum sprühen. Der ist deutlich zielgerichteter zu verteilen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Ja ich, bin sehr zufrieden. Das Mittel zieht über die Blattmasse ein und verteilt sich selbst in der gesamten Pflanze - diese wird dann gelb und stirbt ab. Das per Handrau´sziehen ist allerdings schlecht, da ja alles tot ist - also auflockern und rausziehen.

Am Besten spannst Du eine Folie zum Nachbarn, durch Windeinwirkung wird das Mittel verweht und kann auch andere Pflanzen schädigen. Ich habe mit einem Drucksprüher gearbeitet. Es gibt auch so eine art Lampenschirm den Du vorne an die Druckspritze (Z.B. Gloria) drannmachen kannst, damit ist punktgenaues spürhen möglich.

Mit der Neubepflanzung würde ich dennoch etwas warten und dann den Boden etwas verbessern (Activatior) je nachdem was Du pflanzen möchtest. Bei mir gabs mit der Neubepflanzung (Rasen) keine Probleme.


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Hallo Peter,
da ich durch ein brach liegendes  Feld gegenüber keine Chance habe das Unkraut zu bekämpfen,das sich jedes Jahr durch den Wind aussamt, greife ich auch ab und zu zur Chemiekeule. Am schlimmsten ist bei mir die Quecke . Ich benutze auch Roundup, und meine Sträucher und Bäume leiden nicht darunter. Man kann auch mit einem feinen gezielten Strahl aus der Blumensprühe Löwenzahn platt machen.
 ( Genau mittig treffen )


----------



## Hexe_Mol (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

hallo peter 



Stoer schrieb:


> *hinter* meinem Gartenzaun etwas eindämmen.




 hast du dich mal informiert, wem die fläche "hinter deinem gartenzaun" eigentlich gehört?  du kannst doch nicht einfach auf dem grundstück einer anderen person (ob nun natürlich oder juristisch ist dabei völlig unerherblich) mit pflanzenschutzmittel herum hantieren! 

stichwort "pflanzenschutzgesetz". google, wikipedia & co helfen sicher gerne weiter.  zum sinn und unsinn solcher chemischen keulen spare ich mir einen kommentar lieber. das sollte ja auch in hobbygärtnerkreisen hinlänglich bekannt sein.


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Hallo Ihr,

das Zeug möchte ich nicht in meiner Umgebung versprüht haben :evil...

Guckst Du hier und hier


----------



## Stoer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Auch im Weinbau wird Roundup verwendet, um den Unterstockbereich frei zu halten. Solange bei der Anwendung keine Blätter der Reben getroffen werden, schadet diese Anwendung den Reben nicht. (Auszug aus Wikipedia)

Das würde ja heißen, das es den angrenzenden Bäumen nicht schadet.

@ Hexe Mol
Das angrenzend Grundstück gehört der Stadt und wird unregelmäßig gepflegt.
Ich will ja nur in einen Streifen von ca. 30 cm die Wildgräser eindämmen, da diese ständig in meinen Garten wachsen und ich beruflich so stark eingebunden bin, dass ich nicht alle 14 Tage Unkraut jäten kann.

@ Jolantha
Welches Produkt nimmst Du von Roundup ?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

 peter



Stoer schrieb:


> Das angrenzend Grundstück gehört der Stadt und wird unregelmäßig gepflegt.Ich will ja nur in einen Streifen von ca. 30 cm die Wildgräser eindämmen,




ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, was da in deinem kopf vorgeht.  ob nun die stadt oder der "kaiser von china" eigentümer ist und wie breit der streifen ist, den du behandeln möchtest, tut doch gar nichts zur sache.  fakt ist und bleibt doch, dass es weder gesetzlich noch "moralisch" in ordnung ist, auf dem grundstück eines anderen mit chemikalien oder ähnlichem rumzumachen!  etwas anderes wäre es natürlich, wenn die stadt dir dazu die erlaubnis erteilen würde! 

zumal dir ein x breiter streifen auch überhaupt nichts bringen wird, die samen der unkräuter __ fliegen da nämlich grinsend drüber hinweg und siedeln sich weiterhin fröhlich in deinem garten an!


deine intention kann ich durchaus verstehen, wir haben eine über 80 meter lange grundstücksgrenze zu nem "urwaldgrundstück" und werden auch reichlich mit wildwuchs und spontanvegetation von dort beglückt! aber nur weil man etwas "nicht so toll" findet, kann man doch nicht einfach tun und lassen was man möchte! und schon gar nicht mit sowas gefährlichem wie roundup! 

wie wäre es denn stattdessen, wenn du mit der stadt eine vereinbarung triffst, dass du einen streifen ausserhalb des zauns regelmäßig abmähst? da die mitarbeiter der bauhöfe selten genug zeit für ne regelmäßige pflege haben, sind die meisten gemeinden sehr froh, wenn sich anwohner um solche "rumpelecken" kümmern.


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Hallo, Peter, 
ich nehme das Gleiche, das unser Bauer nimmt , ehe er die Saat auf seine Felder bringt. Er gibt mir immer ein bißchen ab. Ich weis nur, daß es Roundup ist. 

@ Christine  --   Die Bauern hier in der Umgebung versprühen das alle, ehe sie ihre Felder bestellen , das wird natürlich nicht laut verkündet, und ich glaube, bei Euch wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Stoer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, was da in deinem kopf vorgeht.  ob nun die stadt oder der "kaiser von china" eigentümer ist und wie breit der streifen ist, den du behandeln möchtest, tut doch gar nichts zur sache.  fakt ist und bleibt doch, dass es weder gesetzlich noch "moralisch" in ordnung ist, auf dem grundstück eines anderen mit chemikalien oder ähnlichem rumzumachen!



tolltolltoll

Wenn Du meine Mail richtig gelesen hättest, dann hättest Du nicht den Vorschlag gemacht, dass ich diese Arbeiten übernehme.

Da Du mir keine Antwort auf meine Fragen geben kannst und meine Frage nicht lautete "Darf ich / darf ich nicht " und ich um moralische Belehrungen nicht gebeten habe, denke ich das ich mit Dir die Diskussion zu diesem Thema beenden möchte.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*



Stoer schrieb:


> :Wenn Du meine Mail richtig gelesen hättest, dann hättest Du nicht den Vorschlag gemacht, dass ich diese Arbeiten übernehme.




ich habe durchaus gelesen, dass du beruflich eingespannt bist. aber mähen dauert - wenn man ein bisschen übung damit hat - kaum länger als gift sprühen!  und beides muss - wenn es denn irgendeinen hauch von erfolg haben soll - regelmäßig wiederholt werden. es ist also vom zeitlichen faktor durchaus vergleichbar. 



Stoer schrieb:


> ch um moralische Belehrungen nicht gebeten habe, denke ich das ich mit Dir die Diskussion zu diesem Thema beenden möchte.




tja, das ist eben die gefahr, wenn man in einer "gruppe" ein thema anspricht. da kann es einem immer passieren, dass leute anderer meinung sind, dass man "gegenwind" zu spüren bekommt und das nicht jeder sagt, "toll, dass du unerlaubterweise die grundstücke anderer leute vergiften willst!.  mit der tatsache, nicht immer nur zustimmende meinungsäusserungen als antworten zu bekommen, muss man in einem forum genauso wie im realen leben auch umgehen können! 1


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*



Stoer schrieb:


> Da Du mir keine Antwort auf meine Fragen geben kannst und meine Frage nicht lautete "Darf ich / darf ich nicht " und ich um moralische Belehrungen nicht gebeten habe, denke ich das ich mit Dir die Diskussion zu diesem Thema beenden möchte.



tolltolltoll


Ansonsten können wir Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass Du auf mit Roundup behandelte Flächen tatsächlich nach zwei Tagen wieder problemlos auspflanzen kannst. Wie hier schon erwähnt, wirkt das Mittel nur über die Blätter, nicht über die Wurzeln.

Bei Büschen und Bäumen brauchst Du weniger vorsichtig zu sein, solange Du sie nicht grossflächig besprühst. Ein Bissel Spühnebel macht denen nichts aus. Der hier schon beschriebene "Lampenschirm" ist ein klasse Hilfsmittel, für zielgerichteten Einsatz.


----------



## Eugen (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Es gibt hier im Forum einige Reizwörter,bei denen man schon im Voraus ahnt,wer wie antwortet.
Kann man das nicht auch etwas programatischer angehen ?
Die rechtliche Seite mal draussen vor lass.
Mir ist zufällig bekannt mit welchen Mitteln bei uns die öffentliche Hand ihre Flächen unkrautfrei hält.  
Roundup ist sicher nicht das Nonplusultra,aber gut wirksam und da es "nur" über das Blattgrün wirkt, sicherlich angebrachter als mit der chem. Sprühkeule über die Fläche zu ziehen.
Es hat nur den Nachteil,dass die Nachhaltigkeit nicht so berauschend ist.
@ Blumenelse: er will es ja nicht in seinem Grundstück aufbringen. 

Mein Fazit: ich würde es machen,aber vll. vorher die Stadt informieren.
Den Rest hat Ludwig schon sehr richtig bemerkt.


----------



## Nori (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Ich benutze Roundup auch "hinter dem Gartenzaun" - um genau zu sein um den Wildwuchs aus dem Rinnstein auszurotten. Ich verwende es mit der Gießkanne oder mit einer Gloria-Spritze.
Das Zeug ist nicht mehr das was es früher mal war - aber das ist mit vielen Sachen so.
In unserer Gegend gehört dieses Mittel wahrscheinlich zur Gartengrundausstattung - nicht zuletzt weil es auch von den Hopfenbauern angewendet wird (die haben aber noch ganz andere Hämmer in ihren Giftschränkchen stehn - da ist Roundup schon eher in der Rubrik "Pille-Palle" einzuordnen!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Mercedesfreund (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

..ich denke daß privat kein echtes Roundup bekommt, nür verdünntes Zeugs, ich gehe zum Bauern meines Vertrauens, der hat das Original und das wirkt wie eh und je..


----------



## Stoer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Ich werde das Zeug mal am Gartenzaun ausprobieren da meine langjährigen Versuche, wie Folie auslegen, Rasenschnitt ausbringen, nur beschränkt geholfen haben.

Mit dem Trimmer kann ich direkt am Gartenzaun auch nicht arbeiten, da der Faden bei Berührung mit dem Gartenzaun abreißt.


----------



## StefanBO (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*



Eugen schrieb:


> Es hat nur den Nachteil,dass die Nachhaltigkeit nicht so berauschend ist.


Nun, in einem Teichforum eine etwas gewagte Hypothese. Schließlich ist Roundup äußerst umstritten, insbesondere (aber nicht nur!) Amphibien (und wohl auch Fische) betreffend.

Wer sich für das Thema interessiert, kann ja nach "Roundup" und "Amphibien", oder besser noch "amphibians" googeln. Ich habe das zugegebenermaßen nur ganz kurz überflogen, aber das reicht mir dann auch schon 

COMPETITIVE STRESS CAN MAKE THE HERBICIDE ROUNDUP1 MORE DEADLY TO LARVAL AMPHIBIANS

ROUNDUP1 AND AMPHIBIANS: THE IMPORTANCE OF CONCENTRATION, APPLICATION TIME, AND STRATIFICATION

Natural Resource/Last Roundup? Pitt’s Rick Relyea Studies Deadly Effects of Pesticides on Amphibians

Gefährlicher Cocktail

Etwas älter (2005):
Roundup und das globale Amphibiensterben

Ansonsten halte ich den Hinweis auf die Unzulässigkeit, auf fremdes Eigentum einzuwirken, insbesondere aber mit Giftstoffen, für mehr als angebracht. Nicht selten sind die Leute, die sich derartige Kommentare verbieten,. diejenigen, die am lautesten Jammern, wenn es teuer (vielleicht sogar richtig teuer) wird. Besser wäre es wirklich, die Stadt auf das Thema anzusprechen.


----------



## Eugen (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Hi Stefan,
auf deinen Erguß hat die Welt noch gwartet 
Wenn du lesen könntest,hättest du gelesen,daß es da um einen Randstreifen außerhalb des Gartens geht.
Und logisch,genau dort tummeln sich zu hauf Fische und Amphibien.
Dein Beitrag ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf, da all das,was du da schreibst und zitierst, längst bekannt und auch schon angesprochen wurde.
Wie sagt man bei uns in Franken ?
Hauptsach was geredt. 

Edith fragt mich grad noch,was das ganze mit dem Teichforum zu tun hat.Und warum es gerade hier "gewagt" ist. 
Abgesehen davon,steht das im Unterforum "Garten"
Pisa würde sagen: "Lesekompetenz" Fehlanzeige.


----------



## StefanBO (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*



Eugen schrieb:


> Wenn du lesen könntest,hättest du gelesen,daß es da um einen Randstreifen außerhalb des Gartens geht.
> Und logisch,genau dort tummeln sich zu hauf Fische und Amphibien.


Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass in einem öffentlichen Forum derartige Aussagen zu roundup von Informationssuchenden nicht nur auf einen einzigen, konkreten Einzelfall bezogen werden:

Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass sich Amphibien nicht in einem Randstreifen (mit Wildwuchs) außerhalb eines Gartens aufhalten? 

Meine ersten Amphibien habe ich hier im Garten (der noch völlig frisch war, ohne Wasser, kaum Pflanzen) genau in so einem Randstreifen zu einem etwas verwilderten Nachbargrundstück mit vielen uralten Obstbäumen und Wiese (ebenfalls ohne Wasser) gefunden.


----------



## Eugen (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass in einem öffentlichen Forum derartige Aussagen zu roundup von Informationssuchenden nicht nur auf einen einzigen, konkreten Einzelfall bezogen werden:
> .



Wenns darum gehen würde,müßte man die überwiegende Mehrheit der Beiträge (ua. auch die deinigen) in diesem Forum umgehend wieder löschen.
Aber mir ist schon klar, man liest nur das,was man lesen will.  
Darum schrieb ich ja auch das mit der Lesekompetenz.


----------



## sebastianb (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Was für ein Kindergarten - entschuldigt mal bitte .

Mein Grundstück grenzt auch an " Niemandsland " soll heissen, es gibt keinen offiziellen Besitzer, darum gehe ich davon aus, es gehört der Stadt, oder der angrenzenden Gemeinde.

Seit nunmehr 11  Jahren hat sich kein Mensch darum gekümmert, es ist also nich ein Ast, Baum , Busch oder sonstiges Gewächs, das in meinen Garten gewachsen ist, entfernt worden. 

Und ich soll jetzt echt moralische Bedenken haben, wenn ich das wilde Gestrüp dort entferne ?? ( Was ja dem Prinzip der Unkrautvernichtung gleich steht ) ?

Och ne, nicht wirklich - aber nicht im geringsten.  

Zürück zum Thema, Round up ist nen gutes Zeug, um wirklich gezielt unerwünschts Grünzeug zu entfernen. Auch wenn mann unabsichtlich einige andere pflanzen ganz schwach benebelt (!) leben die nach einer kurzeb Pause weiter - meine Erfahrung - evtl. habe ich es auch zu sehr verdünnt , denn ich nutze es immen in 1:10 verdünnt mit Wasser, was nach einer Woche nicht weg ist , bekommt eine weitere Dosis.

... sebastian


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Guten Abend.

Die Dosierung bei uns in der LW beträgt 2 l auf 100 l Wasser ausgebracht auf 1 ha =  10.000 m².  Im Kleingarten wird da schon mal mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. 

Und wir verwenden es nicht ständig/immer. 
Verwendung findet es vor allem, wenn wir nicht zum Stoppelbruch gekommen sind und die Felder durch den Auswuchs dermaßen grün sind, dass sie durch den Wasserverbrauch der Pflanzen drohen extrem hart zu werden. Zudem wird es im Vorauflauf bei vers. Kulturen verwendet. Im Nachauflauf wäre es ja tödlich für die Pflanzen... 
Bei uns hat das Zeug auch schon einen jungen Baum gekillt.... war aber nicht schlimm. 


Soweit wir das Thema schon mal vor einigen Jahren (mit Chromis) erörtert hatten, war doch im Endeffekt nicht der Wirkstoff des Roundup (Glyphosat) schuld an den Problemen bei den Amphibien, sondern ein im Mittel verwendetes Netzmittel (damit die Pflanzen den Wirkstoff besser aufnehmen).  
Soweit mir bekannt, sollte dieses Netzmittel dann nicht mehr verwendet werden. 

Allgemein ist das Spritzen auf fremden Grund und Boden immer so ne Sache... rein rechtlich ist es so, wie Anja es angemerkt hat! 
Und wer sich dabei erwischen läßt, wie er versiegelte Flächen etc. behandelt, von denen der Regen doch irgendwie im Abwasser landen könnte, darf sich frisch machen.
Roundup ist ausdrücklich nur noch für Grünflächen, Gartenbau, Landwirtschaft und sowas zugelassen. Deswegen fragen einen meist auch die Verkäufer(innen), wofür man es braucht und unsere Gemeinde sprüht seit längerem nicht mehr damit den Rinnstein, sondern läßt 1-Euro-Jobber antreten.


----------



## StefanBO (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Hallo,


Annett schrieb:


> Soweit wir das Thema schon mal vor einigen Jahren (mit Chromis) erörtert hatten, war doch im Endeffekt nicht der Wirkstoff des Roundup (Glyphosat) schuld an den Problemen bei den Amphibien, sondern ein im Mittel verwendetes Netzmittel (damit die Pflanzen den Wirkstoff besser aufnehmen).
> Soweit mir bekannt, sollte dieses Netzmittel dann nicht mehr verwendet werden.


Sollte! Wird aber bisher immer noch; das wird ja auch im schon genannten Wikipedia-Artikel erwähnt:


> Roundup besitzt aufgrund der beigemischten Netzmittel eine höhere Toxizität als Glyphosat, insbesondere bei Wassertieren. Das ursprüngliche Roundup-Produkt gilt als nicht toxisch für Honigbiene und Kompostwurm, leicht toxisch für Ratte und Virginiawachtel, und moderat toxisch für Regenbogenforelle, blauen Sonnenbarsch und Wasserfloh.[9] Das deutsche Bundesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit (BVL) hat daher Ende 2008 gegenüber den Zulassungsinhabern von Roundup und anderen Pflanzenschutzmitteln, denen Tallowamin beigefügt ist, in einem Expertengespräch eine „dringende Empfehlung“ ausgesprochen, diesen Beistoff bis Ende des Jahres 2010 durch einen anderen zu ersetzen. Monsanto hat gegen die Aufforderung Widerspruch eingelegt.



Im PFLANZENSCHUTZ-WARNDIENST der Landwirtschaftskammer Schleswig-Holstein vom 02.06.2010 heißt es:


> Neue Auflagen für Tallowamin-haltige Glyphosatprodukte
> Für alle glyphosathaltigen Pflanzenschutzmittel mit Netzmitteln aus der Beistoffgruppe der
> Tallowamine hat das Bundesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit kürzlich die neuen Auflagen VV207 und VV208 erteilt. Betroffen sind die Anwendungen zur Vorerntebehandlung (Sikkation), auf Wiesen und Weiden und auf Stilllegungsflächen. Hintergrund ist eine Neubewertung des gesundheitlichen Verbraucherschutzes durch das Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung.


Demnach sind Tallowamine immer noch enthalten u.a. in Roundup Turbo und Roundup UltraMax; nicht aber in Roundup Ultra.

Da es hier ja Leute gibt, deren Lesekompetenz zu wünschen übrig lässt  auch noch ein Link zu einem gerade gefundenen Arte-*Video*-Beitrag über den Hersteller Monsanto, mit einem Schwerpunkt auf Roundup (habe es gerade im Hintergrund laufen):
Monsanto - Mit Gift und Genen


----------



## Eugen (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*


als würde ich nicht wissen,was Roundup und Monsanto ist. 
Ich beziehe bzw bezog mein Wissen allerdings nicht aus pseudowissenschaftlichen Wikipedia-Links.
Meine Ausbildung war da doch eher fundierter.
So,und nu ist Schluß.
Bis zum nächsten Jahr :smoki


----------



## Stoer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Danke Eugen für die Schützenhilfe und Schluss mit dem Thema !


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*



Stoer schrieb:


> Danke Eugen für die Schützenhilfe und Schluss mit dem Thema !



nur eines noch von uns ... vor dem "Schluss mit dem Thema", wir hatten es im ersten Beitrag vergessen zu erwähnen: 

Wir benutzen Roundup in einer Verdünnung 1:100. Zu dem Gemisch geben wir dann noch einen "ordentlichen" Spritzer Spülmittel, welches dafür sorgt, die schützende Blattschicht zu erweichen, so dass der Wirkstoff noch besser von den Pflanzen aufgenommen werden kann. So erzielen wir auch mit einer sehr grossen Verdünnung das gewünschte Ergebnis.


----------



## Shubunkin85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Hallo Peter,

ich möchte dich mal ein bisschen unterstützen! Was ist das für ein Grundstück von der Stadt? Wiese und dann Fussweg, nur Fussweg oder wie?


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*



Shubunkin85 schrieb:


> ich möchte dich mal ein bisschen unterstützen!



Für was? Ich denke Streit ist genügend geschürt worden und das Thema einfach Ruhen zu lassen, bringt häufig das meiste.


----------



## Joachim (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Moin,

@Ludwig
1:100 sagt aber leider zu wenig. 

Bsp. Wir haben im LW Betrieb RoundUp Ultra zB. mit 2l/ha bei 100l/ha Wasser angewandt (Nachernte-/Nachauflaufsikation) was ja 1:50 entspäche. Allerdings wurde dies auf jeweils 10.000m²  (= 1ha) ausgebracht und mit aktuellem Hightec Gerät auch gleichmäßig und abdriftarm nach Vorschrift verteilt.
Mit den gängigen Baumarktspritzen kann man PSM eigentlich nicht gleichmäßig verteilen, weil denen zB. der Druckbegrenzer fehlt und den meisten Anwendern das Gefühl für Lauftempo/Spritzmenge/Fläche.

Weiterhin sollte mal erwähnt werden, das es neben RoundUp von Monsanto auch ander Produkte mit gleicher oder zumindest ähnlicher Wirkung gibt. Da wären zB. : Glyphosate Liste

Und zur Vollständigkeit - tatsächlich brauchbare PSM Hand-/Rückengeräte:
zB. Hardi Handspritzen Prospekt
Die Kosten schon ein Stück mehr als die Baumarktgeräte, sind aber beim verwendeten Material, Ausstattung und Verarbeitung um einiges besser und für den professionellen Einsatz geeignet.


----------



## Mulmig (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Hallo,

war interessant, mitzulesen...:evil
Mal jenseits von "gut oder böse": ich habe einfach Angst vor jeder Art von Gift. Ich hatte hier
eine Wahnsinns Ackerwindenplage (auch Quecke und Giersch), als wir das Haus gekauft haben und bin daher gut sortiert mit dem Zeugs im Gartenhaus: alles steht unbenutzt rum...
:hai zu viel Schiss um meine Kulturpflanzen...auch den Löwenzahn, den eß' ich im Salat...
Was letztlich genial geholfen hat, war, zwei Lagen Unkrautvlies drauf und eine dünne Schicht kleinen Kies  (Riesel) - sieht auch gut aus. "Ausbrecher", die es jedes Jahr gibt, schafft man mit der Hand: man muß nur schnell sein. Nach vier Jahren kann ich sagen: super wirksam.

Am Zaun vor Deinem Grundstück könnte das auch eine Option sein - die Gemeinde hat gegen Pflegemaßnahmen sicher nichts einzuwenden, wenn's auch noch was gleich sieht.

Mein Nachbar, Bauer, vergiftet jedes Jahr seinen Streifen zur Straße hin, Unkraut ist auch weg, aber es sieht das ganze Jahr braun und "verbrannt" aus - schön ist anders...

Gruß,
Anna


----------



## Joachim (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

Hallo Anna,

dann hat der Bauer womöglich zu wenig Ahnung... 

Wenn man ne Wiese wieder als Wiese haben möchte (womöglich als Weide) dann gibts auch da besseres als alles tot zu spritzen. Wer Unkraut aus großen Wiesen/Weiden haben will, könnte ( *Sachkundenachweis vorausgesetzt!*)  zB. das hier einsetzen: Starane
Damit beseitigt man die meisten Unkräuter (auch __ Ampfer) aus den Weiden bspw..

Bei all den Mittelchen würde ich jedem dringend eine Fachberatung bei den örtlichen Landwirtschaftlichen Fachhändlern, den Landwirtschaftlichen Ämtern oder einem Fachberater anraten. In den Baumärkten wird man zumeist nur schlecht beraten.

Und was deine "Giftangst" angeht: Alles ist Gift - es kommt nur auf die Dosis an.


----------



## Mulmig (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo Anna,
> 
> dann hat der Bauer womöglich zu wenig Ahnung...
> 
> ...



...schlechtgelaunter Pensionär...

...stimmt, nur "giftiges Gift" macht mir mehr Sorgen als z.B. zuviel äähmm Schokolade....
(= starkwirksames Hüftgift)....

Schönen Sonntag,
Anna


----------



## Turbo (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*



Mulmig schrieb:


> ...schlechtgelaunter Pensionär...
> 
> ...stimmt, nur "giftiges Gift" macht mir mehr Sorgen als z.B. zuviel äähmm Schokolade....
> (= starkwirksames Hüftgift)....
> ...





Aber noch mal zu Roundup, Touchdown und den anderen selektiven Herbiziden.
Vor einigen Wochen habe ich von einer neuen Studie gelesen, 
Nach dieser Studio soll der in all diesen Produkten enthaltene Wirkstoff bei Mäusen krebseregend gewirkt haben. 

Da schon lieber eine Überdosis Schokolade.


----------



## Stoer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Roundup*

@__ Shubunkin 85

das ist nur ein Streifen Wiese und dann kommen Bäume und Sträucher.
Ich habe jetzt folgendes gemacht.
Direkt am Zaun Roundup und dann Rasenschnitt verteilt. Klappt bisher ganz gut.

Gruß
Peter


----------

